# Bandsaw Project



## rdean (Feb 1, 2015)

This is what happens when an old guy has too much time on his hands!!


















And here it is with the covers made.







It looked kind of plain so I made some decals.
Amazed how well it cuts with just a 14t blade.
Comments welcome

Ray


----------



## JimDawson (Feb 1, 2015)

That is awesome!


----------



## uncle harry (Feb 1, 2015)

Great job. I like the decals...now you can tell it apart from your other machines!  I also like your 3 leg stand for your horizontal band saw.






rdean said:


> This is what happens when an old guy has too much time on his hands!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## compsurge (Feb 1, 2015)

That's properly awesome. I like your use of a linear recirculating ball rail.


----------



## rdean (Feb 1, 2015)

I had the slide left over from another project in fact the only things I bought were the blade, square tubing plugs, two inner tubes for the tires, and paint.  Had everything else.  

The 3 leg stand was made from the same tubing, salvaged pallet legs.

Thank you all

Ray


----------



## thomas s (Feb 1, 2015)

Awesome build and great pics. thomas s


----------



## brav65 (Feb 1, 2015)

Nice work on the saw, now let's see something getting cut on that beauty!


----------



## dualquad (Feb 2, 2015)

Very cool project, awesome build!!


----------



## Bishop (Feb 2, 2015)

Awesome....very nice job. 

Shawn


----------



## Billh50 (Feb 2, 2015)

great work.....looks as good as store bought.


----------



## iron man (Feb 2, 2015)

A lot of work and thought went into that good job.


----------



## Nikon Ron (Feb 3, 2015)

GREAT JOB Ray!! How would you like to waste some time at my house?


----------



## rdean (Feb 3, 2015)

Would love to !
We have some friends in Bend not too far from you.

Ray


----------



## Micke S (Feb 3, 2015)

Very nice construction and workmanship )


----------

